# ntfs-3g problem , can't mount



## cola (Nov 29, 2010)

ntfs-3g /dev/ad6s5 /media/mydrive

```
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 29, 2010)

`% sed -e 's|%%PREFIX%%|/usr/local|g' /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod/files/pkg-message.in | less`


----------



## cola (Nov 29, 2010)

```
==============================================================================

In order to automatically load the fuse module on startup, you need to:

 - Add fusefs_enable="YES" to your /etc/rc.conf.
 - Run "/usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs start" (for the first time).

Set "sysctl vfs.usermount=1" if you want to be able to mount fuse devices as
an ordinary user.

Now fuse filesystems (sysutils/fusefs-*) can be mounted at startup from
/etc/fstab with the "late" parameter. This requires a symlink in /usr/sbin
named "mount_<fstype>", which is not created by all the fusefs ports.

Note that the rc.d script will unmount all fuse filesystems when called with
"stop" (in reverse order in case of nested mounts), so it can unload the
kernel module.

==============================================================================
```
Thanks.


----------

